# Smoked stuffed cabbage



## lazykitty (Sep 17, 2013)

The weather was perfect, and I've been dying to try smoked cabbage.  Here are the results:

Cored the cabbages













SAM_0251.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Sep 17, 2013






removed the outer leaves and stuffed one cabbage with corned beef, chopped onions and diced potatoes.  stuffed the other cabbage with mild sausage, onions and potato.













SAM_0252.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Sep 17, 2013






Two hours of smoke at 225













SAM_0253.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Sep 17, 2013






Panned and foiled and increased the temp to 300.  added a little apple juice  before foiling.  They were in the smoker for another 4 hours.













SAM_0254.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Sep 17, 2013






Sausage stuffed on the left, corned beef on the right.  They both turned out great.  I will be making again.













SAM_0256.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Sep 17, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 17, 2013)

Ooo....that does look great!  I am so going to try this.  Love Cabbages!

Kat


----------



## cgaengineer (Sep 17, 2013)

Been there, done that and love  me some smoked cabbage...its good with bacon too...everything is good with bacon.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## webowabo (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice looking smoke kitty... when you say smoked cabbage. .. you meant the whole thing... I love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow those look great!! I was thinking cabbage rolls when I saw the post. The corned beef one gives me some good ideas for St. Patrick's day! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 23, 2013)

corned beef and cabbage..my fave...well one of em at least. i can eat cabbage anyday of the week for any meal of the day..lol. . thanks for sharing.


----------



## cgaengineer (Oct 10, 2013)

Smoked or grilled indirect cabbage is the best!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## foamheart (Oct 10, 2013)

That is a good idea for St.Paddy's, and it does look good.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 10, 2013)

This looks great...  so you went by time instead of IT (internal temp) ?   did you precook the filling ?


----------

